# I appreciate that some women . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

. . . get a bit annoyed at having to lower the seat, but isn't this taking it a bit too far!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice. I always make sure not only is the seat down but also the lid is down afterwards. 
That way who ever goes in the loo next has to lift the lid at least. That way it's fair and we have equality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I always complain about the seat being left down. After all, what's sauce for the goose.........


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ched999uk said:


> Nice. I always make sure not only is the seat down but also the lid is down afterwards.
> That way who ever goes in the loo next has to lift the lid at least. That way it's fair and we have equality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You don't think it's cos we are trained Ched.

Ray.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

raynipper said:


> ched999uk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I always make sure not only is the seat down but also the lid is down afterwards.
> ...


Could be but I find women tend not to put the lid down, so I do on principal that they then have to lift the lid as we normally have to lift the seat :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite right Ched - we need more equality!

We are getting there, but there's one for the ladies so far! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------

